# Blizzard for 2000 Jeep Wrangler



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Does anyone have a like new Blizzard plow for sale to fit 00 Jeep Wrangler ? If so please e-mail me at [email protected]
THANKS !!!!

PS: Prefer 720LT, but would consider others.


----------

